# Mehrpoliges Kabel und versch. Spannungen?



## MRT (25 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ist es zulässig in einem mehrpoligen Kabel wo hauptsächlich 24V drinnen sind auch 230V anzuschließen?Ich habe da mal irgendwas gehört das man das nicht tun sollte, ich weiß es aber nicht mehr genau!


----------



## knabi (25 August 2005)

Das ist sicher eine unschöne Sache, die sich leider nicht immer vermeiden läßt.

Ich denke, das geht in Ordnung, wenn es sich um kurze Strecken handelt, die Spannungen zur selben Anlage gehören und natürlich, wenn die Leitung/das Kabel für die höchste auftrtende Spannung zugelassen ist...


----------



## MRT (26 August 2005)

Hallo!

Das Kabel ist für 230V ausgelegt, also kein problem! Einziger Nachteil wird sein wenn das Kabel irgendwo scheuert oder so, dass auf die 24V Eingänge die 230V raufkommen!


----------



## plc_tippser (26 August 2005)

Ganz schlecht ist das, wenn du 0-10V Signale åber das gleiche Kabel uebertragen møchtest. Das wird wahrscheinlich Størungen geben.

Ansonsten haben wir nie Kabel mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen genutzt.  pt


----------



## Unreal (26 August 2005)

Servus,

Ich glaube, lt. VDE war das jahrelang geduldet, bzw. nicht explizit erwähnt.
Wir hatten das vor einigen Jahren auch mal an einer Anlage, dir wir dann
aber sicherheitshalber umgerüstet hatten. 
Ob mittlerweile irgendeine Vorschrift darüber erschienen ist, entzieht sich
meiner Kenntnis. 
Ich kann ja mal nachfragen

MfG Unreal


----------



## knabi (26 August 2005)

Ja gut, also analoge Signale würde ich da auch nicht 'drüberführen. Und die Sache mit dem Scheuern: Das würde ja bedeuten, daß der Außenmantel und noch die Aderisolation durchgescheuert würde - wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, und wenn, eindeutig Verlegefehler bzw. ungenügender mechanischer Schutz.


----------



## MRT (27 August 2005)

Hallo!

@Unreal
Könntest du mal nachfragen wenns leicht geht, bitte?

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Unreal (27 August 2005)

Servus,

ich glaube, ich habs selber gefunden:

DIN VDE 0100 Teil 520

Abs. 528.1 Nähe zu elektr. Anlagen
Stromkreise mit Spannungen der Bänder I und II dürfen nicht in 
demselben Kabel- und Leitungssystem (derselben Kabel- und Leitungs-
anlage) verlegt werden, es sei denn, jedes Kabel bzw.jede Leitung ist 
für die höchste vorhandene Spannung bemessen oder eine der folgenden
Maßnahmen wird angewendet:

- Jeder Leiter in einem mehradrigen Kabel(Leitung) ist für die höchste
Spannung bemessen, die im Kabel (Leitung) auftritt

- Die Kabel (Leitungen) sind entsprechend ihrer Bemessungsspg. isoliert
und in getrennten Abschnitten eines geschlossenen oder zu öffnenden
E-Intallationsrohrs verlegt.

- Es werden getrennte E-Installationsrohre verwendet.

Anmerkung: Besondere Maßnahmen gegen elektrische Beeinflussung,
sowohl elektromagnetische als auch elektrostatische, können für 
Fernmeldestromkreise, Datenübertragungsstromkreise u.ä.
erforderlich sein.

So ,das war VDE, jetzt Deutsch:

Wenn man mehrere Spannungen in einem Kabel müssen folgende 
Bedingungen erfüllt sein:

-Spannungen gehören zur selben Anlage
- Das Kabel (Leitung) muß dafür ausgelegt sein 
(Mantel- und Aderisolation ist höher als die höchste verwendete 
Spannung)
- Störempfindliche Leitung (s. Anmerkung - gehören auch Meßleitungen
dazu) sollten nicht mit anderen Spannungen in einem Kabel geführt
werden.

Das war alles was ich gefunden habe (hoffe, es ist verständlich)
Anfrage läuft trotzdem.

MfG Unreal


----------



## MRT (28 August 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für die schnelle Info!
Die 24V und 230V gehören zu einer Anlage.
Das Kabel ist auch dafür ausgelegt, und Meßleitungen sind auch keine dabei! Also gehts!


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2005)

hallo

also ich würde das mit 24 V DC und 230 V AC in einem kabel sein lassen!!!

man kann in einem mehradrigem kabel verschiedene spannung zulassen aber dann nur im niederspannungsbereich (5V; 10V; 24V; ...).

ich bin nun ca. 10 Jahre in der Elektrotechnik Brange tätig.
... und kann sagen das 24V & 230V in einem Kabel technisch und moralisch nicht zu vertreten sind!!!

Danke


----------



## old_willi (1 September 2005)

Hallo,
für die Zusammenlegung von verschiedenen Spannungen in einem Kabel gibt es gute aber auch schlechte Gründe.

Gute Gründe:
Tauchpumpe mit Thermistor
Kransteuerung über Kabeltrommel
kleine Servomotoren mit Rückführung
Geräte mit Steckanschluss

Schlechte Gründe:
Kostenreduzierung bei der Verkabelung
schnelle Störungsbeseitigung (und dann bleibt es so)

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## knabi (1 September 2005)

Was soll das sein: "technisch und moralisch nicht vertretbar"? Von welcher Moral sprichst Du? Daß die Lösung, diese zwei Spannungsebenen in einem Kabel zu führen, nicht beliebt und auch nicht besonders schön ist, war ja klar. Aber es gibt eben diese Anwendungsfälle, und was das mit Moral zu tun haben soll :?:


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 September 2005)

Hallo,
bleibt doch sachlich, ich bin auch kein großer Freund von zig Spannungen auf einem Kabel, aber im Schaltschrank läuft doch alles über-und untereinander, also das dann von 230V auf Schutzkleinspannung was überspringen könnte laß ich als Argument z.B. nicht gelten.


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2005)

#knabi#

mit "moral" meine ich das ein gelernter Elektroinstallateur oder studierter e-techniker soeine installation, immer versucht zu vermeiden!

Danke


----------



## MRT (6 September 2005)

Hallo!

Versch. Spannungen in einem mehrpoligen Kabel sind auch laut ÖVE zulässig solange das Kabel für die höchste Spannung ausgelegt ist!


----------



## knabi (6 September 2005)

Aber moralisch verwerflich ist's allemal  :lol: !


----------



## MSP (7 September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe es bisher eigendlich auch immer nur gehört bzw auch so gemacht das die Signale getrennt in verschiedenen Leitungen liegen.
Zuleitung ein eigenes, SPS ein eigenes etc pp.

Im Moment sitze ich an einer Projektarbeit für die Schule, da habe ich schon ein doofes Gefühl dabei ein Bedienpult mit 24V zu versorgen und einen geschalteten Not-Aus-Kontakt für die SPS im selben Kabel mitzuführen.

Normane/VOrschriften sind das eine, aber der reine Menschenverstand ist auch mal was anderes

Gruss,
Michael


----------

